# Medium Size Arboreal Lizards???



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

Huya  i need some ideas for some medium sized arboreal lizards please


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2010)

Depends what you mean by medium sized. Cresties get roughly 6-7 inches if thats helps lol, they're great pets.
or gargoyle geckos (also great pets),
or day geckos (no experience but i know that you can't handle them very easily),
or chameleons (no experience),
it all depends on what your after.
: victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

by medium i mean bigger than a crestie but smaller than a water dragon so anything inbetween


----------



## Marc'sDragon (Jul 6, 2010)

emerald swift!
beautiful colour.
looks like a birght green blue and yellow beardie but up in a tree lol
only grow 6-8" though.
Emerald Swift Care Sheet


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

tokay gecko is medium sized grow to bout 10-12 inches but can be quite agressive


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc'sDragon said:


> emerald swift!
> beautiful colour.
> looks like a birght green blue and yellow beardie but up in a tree lol
> only grow 6-8" though.
> Emerald Swift Care Sheet



Ooooo I quite like the look/sound of them, wonder if I can keep umm in a reasonable sized group.

Lets get some research on the go!


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

chameleon


----------



## Marc'sDragon (Jul 6, 2010)

Krispy1984 said:


> Ooooo I quite like the look/sound of them, wonder if I can keep umm in a reasonable sized group.
> 
> Lets get some research on the go!


They have them on exotic pets for £32 each so you can get them at a good price.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Krispy1984 said:


> Ooooo I quite like the look/sound of them, wonder if I can keep umm in a reasonable sized group.
> 
> Lets get some research on the go!


I have one which is kept in a 30x30x45 because he is so small.... he is about half the size of an adult crestie, so dont take it that they all get bigger, mine is a fully 'not really' grown adult and is ace tho as he is super fun!

not really handleable tho!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

will do some reasearch into these guys  thanks guys. keep em coming


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Japelura splendida
Calotes calotes
Caotes versicolour
calotes mystaceus
Gonocephaus grandis
acanthocercus atricollis (semi arboreal)

All can be found and all have beautiful colourations I keep two of the above and there brilliant


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG!!! Love them all but were would i ever find any for sale???  thanks for the ideas.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> OMG!!! Love them all but were would i ever find any for sale???  thanks for the ideas.


Do what I do and fo on every website find every wholesale list phone countless shops and visit more. Check classifieds, preloved and gumtree constantly things do come up. Where are you based


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

matt1983 said:


> tokay gecko is medium sized grow to bout 10-12 inches but can be quite agressive


Thats only for females, males reach 12-14 on adverage but can grow bigger.
They aren't any more aggressive than other sticky feet geckos (apart from cresty's), they are just bigger giving them the ability to inflict a more painfull bite, they would sooner run away than bite you!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Do what I do and fo on every website find every wholesale list phone countless shops and visit more. Check classifieds, preloved and gumtree constantly things do come up. Where are you based


 i prety much do this every day anyway  but will try even harder now. i am in chelmsford, essex:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Cuban Knight Anole?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cuban Knight Anole?


These are also cool. Need to have then from young to tame them though and cb aren't aways the easiest to get although I know of some that are still only a few weeks old in a shop bred by me but hatched by the shop.


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2010)

Gargoyle geckos get bigger than cresties and are very similar
: victory:


----------

